# Bikini trimmers



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

There's a discussion in Sex in Marriage written by a woman who's husband refuses to touch her if she's not shaved down there. This is a question for the ladies: what kind of shaver do you use to shave your vaginal area? Would you recommend it? I'm not interested in waxing or having the expense of laser, but am looking for a good shaver/trimmer that minimizes that unpleasant rash.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

my wife uses only the finest quality vegan artisanal boer goats for her trimming needs.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't shave. My skin's too sensitive. But, I do trim. Any good trimmer with a variable length guard (or multiple available guards) seems to work fine. You can pay extra for the pink "lady" or "intimate" trimmers, but I've actually found I prefer a good quality men's beard and mustache trimmer. The one I currently use is a Wahl I bought on Amazon for less than $40.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

toblerone said:


> my wife uses only the finest quality vegan artisanal boer goats for her trimming needs.


Yaa need a little trim thaar, missy?


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I know you said no to laser but it isn't that exy and the results have been fantastic for me. It's really worth investigating.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Unless I'm really mistaken, the modern shaving boom was driven by the porn industry.

Do you ladies ever feel manipulated into grooming yourself to be the spitting image of a pre-pubescent girl?


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree with Cletus. This theme has been brought up before on TAM, and eventually someone brings up the link with porn and pre-pubescent girls (and boys, for that fact.)

Someone will try to say that removing pubic hair has been popular before, but I have yet to be convinced. Even if classical artists have painted hairless women, there is no proof that they did it because that was the actual fashion and not just their own fantasy.

Others will say that it is "cleaner" so here is just one link to disprove that myth: https://www.self.com/story/6-reasons-your-gyno-wishes-youd-leave-your-pubic-hair-the-f-alone


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Lots of sexual trends likely started with porn...some good...some not so good.

I will say that I prefer hair...but some don't, and that is their prerogative...just like some people prefer spanking, or bondage, or role playing, or sleeping with others of the same sex. 

Insulting their sexual preferences by comparing it to mimicking child pornography is actually a pretty lousy thing to say.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Unless I'm really mistaken, the modern shaving boom was driven by the porn industry.
> 
> Do you ladies ever feel manipulated into grooming yourself to be the spitting image of a pre-pubescent girl?


Yes absolutely, that's why I don't let myself be manipulated. Thankfully I have a husband who doesn't watch porn.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Araucaria said:


> I agree with Cletus. This theme has been brought up before on TAM, and eventually someone brings up the link with porn and pre-pubescent girls (and boys, for that fact.)
> 
> Someone will try to say that removing pubic hair has been popular before, but I have yet to be convinced. Even if classical artists have painted hairless women, there is no proof that they did it because that was the actual fashion and not just their own fantasy.
> 
> Others will say that it is "cleaner" so here is just one link to disprove that myth: https://www.self.com/story/6-reasons-your-gyno-wishes-youd-leave-your-pubic-hair-the-f-alone


When I was growing up no one shaved, practically no one even talked about it. Its definitely a modern thing driven by so much internet porn use. If all the women on porn didn't shave, then men wouldn't expect it and women wouldn't do it.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Why the need to turn every question post into a virtue signaling, philosophical debate? 
*The lady wants to know what shaver/razor won't leave a rash*, not the ramifications of modern porn on bikini lines and society as a whole.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I shave with a normal razor every other day.
Witch hazel, aloe vera, and tea tree oil all keep the burn at bay for me.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I've read some shave dry using baby powder.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Unless I'm really mistaken, the modern shaving boom was driven by the porn industry.
> 
> Do you ladies ever feel manipulated into grooming yourself to be the spitting image of a pre-pubescent girl?


Yes.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Ursula said:


> There's a discussion in Sex in Marriage written by a woman who's husband refuses to touch her if she's not shaved down there. This is a question for the ladies: what kind of shaver do you use to shave your vaginal area? Would you recommend it? I'm not interested in waxing or having the expense of laser, but am looking for a good shaver/trimmer that minimizes that unpleasant rash.


A few years ago I had a great little groomer that came with adjustable/interchangeable attachments like the image below, but smaller.

I got rid of it, but recently looked for a new one, and they had them at Marshall's/TJ Maxx.

These do a nice job of trimming evenly, but mine didn't really get close enough on the bikini line, so I end up using a blade too.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a nice Benchmade knife I use.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

toblerone said:


> my wife uses only the finest quality vegan artisanal boer goats for her trimming needs.


I wish I had that type of money to throw around


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> I have a nice Benchmade knife I use.


 I wish I had THAT type of money to throw around. :wink2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Yaa need a little trim thaar, missy?


*And they do a simply great job of taking the bark off of trees also!*


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I wish I had THAT type of money to throw around. :wink2:


Appropriately enough its the Bushcrafter. :grin2:
Benchmade Bushcrafter Family


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Those bodygroom things that guys can use work pretty well. I used to use my husband's. 

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Norelco-Bodygroom-7100-BG2040/dp/B0037HP9OA?th=1

he was one of the ones that liked it all bare down there (and shaved himself too). course he was also a lying cheating ******* so ymmv.

I used to wax monthly, was fine because it was never as bad as the first time since hair grows in at different rates. Would go back to doing it if the money was right for it. I got used to it, but now I'm used to not doing it all the time too.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

i was there when someone by the name of 'growing-weary' posted in a thread about trimming hair around the bikini area.



minimalME said:


> A few years ago I had a great little groomer that came with adjustable/interchangeable attachments like the image below, but smaller.


I actually have that very item.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Unless I'm really mistaken, the modern shaving boom was driven by the porn industry.
> 
> Do you ladies ever feel manipulated into grooming yourself to be the spitting image of a pre-pubescent girl?


Oh, I don't want to take it ALL off. I just want to be neat and clean down there. I'm mostly doing it for myself, and also have a trip planned soon where I'll be in a bathing suit much of the time, and really don't want to show off red razor bumps. Plus, that would burn in the ocean!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Why the need to turn every question post into a virtue signaling, philosophical debate?
> *The lady wants to know what shaver/razor won't leave a rash*, not the ramifications of modern porn on bikini lines and society as a whole.


Thank-you so much! I'm sorry to have started such a debate, but I truly am just interested in shaving my bikini line so a large bush doesn't stick out of my bathing suit, and to do so without getting razor bumps/burn.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Do you ladies ever feel manipulated into grooming yourself to be the spitting image of a pre-pubescent girl?


No, but that said, I don't go bald eagle. I do it because it makes me feel sexier and let's be real. Hair traps odors.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> No, but that said, *I don't go bald eagle*. I do it because it makes me feel sexier and let's be real. Hair traps odors.


Just not a patriot? What do a maple leaf or something? :grin2:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Unless I'm really mistaken, the modern shaving boom was driven by the porn industry.
> 
> Do you ladies ever feel manipulated into grooming yourself to be the spitting image of a pre-pubescent girl?


Perhaps the modern trend, but historically it was common.

History Undressed: Historical Methods of Hair Removal

Google will provide many other references to other cultures and times where hair removal was common.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Perhaps the modern trend, but historically it was common.
> 
> History Undressed: Historical Methods of Hair Removal
> 
> Google will provide many other references to other cultures and times where hair removal was common.


Doesn't matter in that most of the population today is either not aware of this or doesn't reference it. The causes of the practice can change from age to age. 

The trend towards hairlessness today is firmly rooted in today's culture.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Doesn't matter in that most of the population today is either not aware of this or doesn't reference it. The causes of the practice can change from age to age.
> 
> The trend towards hairlessness today is firmly rooted in today's culture.


Yes, true. I'm just making the point that the current trend isn't unusual, uncommon, or perverted.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Actually, we just got into shaving down there recently. I started manscaping after losing 135lbs and started developing my abs and pecs. I had my back waxed last summer, and started shaving. A) It makes your **** look bigger and B) It just feels a lot more comfortable. My wife started doing the same when she noticed me.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Unless I'm really mistaken, the modern shaving boom was driven by the porn industry.
> 
> Do you ladies ever feel manipulated into grooming yourself to be the spitting image of a pre-pubescent girl?


How do I say this. Hair in teeth is no fun. And access is easier. [ETA] The "soul patch" helps with any thoughts of pre-pubescent girls.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> How do I say this. Hair in teeth is no fun. And access is easier. [ETA] The "soul patch" helps with any thoughts of pre-pubescent girls.


Soul patch huh?

Need a list of all the "styles"

Credit to @lucy999 for the patriotic sounding "Bald Eagle".


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Soul patch huh?
> 
> Need a list of all the "styles"
> 
> Credit to @lucy999 for the patriotic sounding "Bald Eagle".


Bikini waxes: styles, shapes, and confusing salon lingo


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> How do I say this. Hair in teeth is no fun. And access is easier. [ETA] The "soul patch" helps with any thoughts of pre-pubescent girls.


Couldn't agree more. My wife always says "Pubic hair is not dental floss."


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Bikini waxes: styles, shapes, and confusing salon lingo


Kind of a lame list. Doesnt have the same zing like men's facial hair names. Or even sould patch and bald eagle here.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Kind of a lame list. Doesnt have the same zing like men's facial hair names. Or even sould patch and bald eagle here.


 Blame Cosmo.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't get the pre-pubescent girl thinking. No one blinks at shaving arm pits and legs. I use a Gillette Fusion razor, for what it is worth. Works great.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

A hairless woman is a turn on. I have to admit its nice not having to pick pubes out of my teeth. 

But I am a jerk because I refuse to manscape in return. Did it once snd wont do it again. My balls get all greasy and slick and bang around too much when I walk. Dont like it, no sir.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I've eaten more ***** than one can imagine. 

Never once did I get a hair stuck in my teeth.

The pubic floss excuse it just hyperbole.

Your licking and sucking not biting and chewing. 

Unless they asked to be bitten.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> I've eaten more ***** than one can imagine.
> 
> .


Pray tell....


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Pray tell....



I munched at the y every time I had sex with every woman I had sex with .

Been married 26 yrs even though the vast majority of sex was with one women she has had a bush the whole time.


Never have I caught one between my teeth like floss.




Oh you were being sarcastic like You don't believe I like to eat ***** or that I was bragging that I had many many partners.


Lol I get it!


:grin2: do you see any hair in my teeth?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I don’t mind one in between the teeth...it’s on the back of the tongue that disgusts me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Reminds me an episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm where Larry David goes down on his wife, and he gets a pube stuck in his throat. Tries to get it out but to no avail. Then he goes to a casting call or something to that effect and he starts coughing and having a fit. With much fanfare, up it comes. Love that guy!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Ursula said:


> Oh, I don't want to take it ALL off. I just want to be neat and clean down there. I'm mostly doing it for myself, and also have a trip planned soon where I'll be in a bathing suit much of the time, and really don't want to show off red razor bumps. Plus, that would burn in the ocean!


 Cortisone cream right after shaving works great.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I have an epilator with a removable/interchangeable head, with and electric razor/trimmer attachment. I use the epi for my legs and bikini area, and the trimmer for the pubic area. The epi hurts a little much, but leaves the skin smooth/hairless for quite a while. After I use the epi, I have to do a maintenance shave every once in a while, since the hair grows at different speeds, but one maintenance shave keeps me neat for up to a week. I'll use the epi once every 4-6 weeks or so, depending on the season.

The epi is expensive to buy, but still costs far less than a complete leg and bikini wax, so it pays for itself in one use. Big fan.

https://www.amazon.com/Braun-Silk-é...sr=8-1-spons&keywords=braun+silk+epil+7&psc=1


----------

